# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  New Scaleless Rats.

## GregBennett

I just got my first pair of ratsnakes, they happen to be scaleless also.  :Very Happy:  I've always liked scaleless and hairless animals so these guys fit right in here.

My plan is to use the male to hopefully make double hets for all kinds of ratsnake morphs. I'm on the hunt for some sub-adult female ratsnake morphs now. I can't wait to see what a black scaleless, or an axanthic, albino or lucy scaleless will look like.

My male is 66% het lucy also so I'm hoping he'll prove out.

Here's pictures of the male. He's very orange. I didn't take any pictures of the female but she's a deep purple color.

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Yea that is definitely an interesting look for a snake lol. I had 2 questions on those just out of curiosity. Do they occur in nature or was that something totally bred out, and are those an automatic F/T or frozen only kind of snake due to no scales. I know all Rats/Kings/Corns I have dealt with in the past would eat anything you put near them but was just curious for safety reasons. Thanks

----------


## GregBennett

> Yea that is definitely an interesting look for a snake lol. I had 2 questions on those just out of curiosity. Do they occur in nature or was that something totally bred out, and are those an automatic F/T or frozen only kind of snake due to no scales. I know all Rats/Kings/Corns I have dealt with in the past would eat anything you put near them but was just curious for safety reasons. Thanks


The original scaleless rats are from the wild. Someone found one many years ago (I think they've been around for over 20 years). It seems to be common for colubrids to be scaleless. There are scaleless gophers, corns, and rats. There may be others also.

From talking to a few people that have scaleless rats they have no problems doing anything that regular ratsnakes can do. They shed and eat fine. I prefer to feed F/K or F/T to most of my stuff except for my pain in the butt Balls, most of them only want live.  :Very Happy: 

I'm very excited about this project. There are only a few people that have them in the US right now that are breeding them into other rat morphs and moving forward with this morph.

There are some breeders that have double-hets for a number or scaleless morphs so we should hopeful see some visuals within the next year.

----------

_SNIKTTIME_ (01-16-2010)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

These guys are just so cool.
do they feel like cold skin?
Congrats on the pickups man, keep us updated.

----------


## Neal

Nice pickup. Some of the scaless looks really nice, I guess certain species pull it off better then others.

----------


## Old_School

I have had my Scaleless Rats for about a year. No problems with sheds, feeding ect. just like any other of my colubrids. Although they aren't the kindness of snakes..lol,.. loaded with attitude! 
 Here is a pic when I first got them. Guess I need to take a few updates when I get a chance.

----------


## GregBennett

> I have had my Scaleless Rats for about a year. No problems with sheds, feeding ect. just like any other of my colubrids. Although they aren't the kindness of snakes..lol,.. loaded with attitude! 
>  Here is a pic when I first got them. Guess I need to take a few updates when I get a chance.


They can have an attitude but I kind of like it. This is my first pair of rats ever but I'm already looking into getting lots more. 

I really like the Trans-Peco Morphs out there also.

----------


## Custom Exotics

Congratulations on getting those Scaleless Rats Greg, you will love them, the pair I have will eat anything that you throw in the cage, full of piss and vinegar and I love'em!  Very cool animals!

----------


## N4S

I guess you need to feed these guys frozen because a rodents bite would shred them easily.

----------


## GregBennett

> I guess you need to feed these guys frozen because a rodents bite would shred them easily.


I feed pre-killed but have talked to people that feed live. 

Rats can shred any skin. I had one tear my pinkie all to heck.

----------


## sho220

This is probably a dumb question but if they have no scales, what do they shed? Is it just like shedding skin? Do they go through the typical shed process?

----------


## GregBennett

> This is probably a dumb question but if they have no scales, what do they shed? Is it just like shedding skin? Do they go through the typical shed process?


They shed just like any other snake.

You can really just think and treat them like any other ratsnake or cornsnake.

----------


## SixSnakes

Whoa! Those are awesome!! :Surprised:

----------


## GregBennett

> Whoa! Those are awesome!!


They really are awesome. I love them sooooo much I got 2 more pairs.  :Surprised: 

I now have 2 08 males, 1 09 male, 1 08 female and 2 09 females. I also picked up some almost ready to breed female lucy rats to breed with my male scaleless. 

I'm also looking for some sub-adult albinos and whitesides.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

ooooooh. weird. What do they feel like?

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Those really are cool looking!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## Boanerges

Definitely cool looking!!! Nice pick ups  :Good Job:

----------


## J.KNOX

How can a scaleless animal shed do theire eye just turn blue and they try to take off their skin?

----------


## GregBennett

> ooooooh. weird. What do they feel like?





> Those really are cool looking!!!





> Definitely cool looking!!! Nice pick ups


Thanks guys.




> How can a scaleless animal shed do theire eye just turn blue and they try to take off their skin?


They shed like any other snake.

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> They really are awesome. I love them sooooo much I got 2 more pairs. 
> 
> I now have 2 08 males, 1 09 male, 1 08 female and 2 09 females. I also picked up some almost ready to breed female lucy rats to breed with my male scaleless. 
> 
> I'm also looking for some sub-adult albinos and whitesides.


You tease us with saying you got more, but don't include pics? Shame on you!  :Good Job: 

Dennis

----------


## GregBennett

> You tease us with saying you got more, but don't include pics? Shame on you! 
> 
> Dennis


I traded all of my scaleless projects off for some western hognose. I'm going to try and focus 100% on western hognose projects.

----------


## Hapa_Haole

> I traded all of my scaleless projects off for some western hognose. I'm going to try and focus 100% on western hognose projects.


Gotcha. Found the pics on the hoggie forum. 

Dennis

----------


## twan

:Bowdown: Man this the first ive heard of these. Sick very sick i want one haha im gonna get one i should say. :Bowdown:

----------

